# Schwinn Twin Sport with drop bars



## Tour De Luxe (Apr 29, 2021)

What do some of you guys think about this 1981 Twin on CL? I’ve always wanted to ride a twin. Are there still parts available for that rear drum?


----------



## juvela (Apr 29, 2021)

-----

recall that the earlier regular Schwinn Twinn employed a drum from Atom

do not know if examples this late also made use of the Atom drum

Atom drum brakes were produced by the firm of Etablissements Maurice Maillard in Incheville France

the factory closed in 1991 and the company was absorbed by SRAM (IIRC!)

perhaps a Schwinn shop of long standing might yet have some Atom drum bits in their spares bins...


-----


----------

